# Constipation and passing mucus



## comguay (Apr 13, 2009)

Like 13 years ago a began having stomach cramps that got better with passing stools, much better as a matter of fact they dispeared...then I had bouts of dihiarrea so i had a colonscopy with sedation made me feel very bad with low blood pressure almost taken to the ER...I didnt work but the scope was done anyway I was 28 years...it came OK so IBS was the couse they told me.I stopped drinking and the lose stools disapeared for years I would say a dacade until recently I am going on a very difficult trip back to spain to close some business and havent been working this year ....and a few months ago a began having stomach cramps againg that got much better after going to the loo... mucus on stool on and of ..but two months ago a had the urge in the moorning and ony gas and mucus came out, I forgot a few weeks latter againg so after visiting 2 gastroenterologist and 2 proctologist, blood tetst..all ok no anemia, protoscope..ok, dre...ok all execpt 1 said every thing ok its ibs againg....the one said have a barium enema just to be sure, but i am travelling next week and i am freking out .....NEVER seen blood, some weight lost 5 pounds or so in the last year and a half....but i am having some days with terrible pains that gets better on going to the toilet and now i have constipation in some moornings pellets like stools and mucus and then the next 2 or 3 times the go to normal and watery......SHOULD I CANCEL THE TRIP AND DO THE BARIUM....I am 42 years....no family history of cancer ...i am hypochondriac....I am going for one moth and my family financial securty is involved....many thanks in advance....


----------



## lucyinthesky7 (Mar 16, 2009)

Sorry you are so worried. Firstly, mucus on the stool or on it's own is a normal part of IBS, so long as there is no blood. It sounds like you are stresses about this Spain trip, which can really set off symptoms. Your weight loss is minimal, especially for over a year - I lost about the same amount and the Dr said it's only a worry if it's a significant amount over a very short amount of time, a month say.Basically, I'm a hypochondriac too so appreciate your fear. If you don't have the barium will you still be worried? How long would you be putting it off for? If it has been recommended you have a barium enema then maybe you should go along with it. I'm afraid it's really up to you. All your other tests have been ok, so that's encouraging. Any blood or black stools would be more of a worry. Good luck.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

No I don't think I would cancel the trip. I would go and deal with what I needed to in Spain. Chances are the financial pressures are only aggravating your stomach troubles and getting a handle on those problems may have a good effect on your symptoms. Think positively... you could very well end up feeling much better once you get this trip behind you.Ask the Doc for any medications or supplements he thinks may help ease your symptoms while you are away. You have been scoped and looking at your symptoms... I really don't see a need for the Barium at all. But you can think about having that test some more once you return from your trip... just see how you feel. But truly I think you may end up feeling worse if you postpone that trip. So go ahead and take care of your business. I truly hope it all goes very well for you and you return feeling a bit relieved if nothing else.All the bestBQ


----------



## comguay (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for your reply, i havent seen any blood or black stools....


----------



## comguay (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, yes I have been scoped colonscopy but it was 13 years ago or so....everthing ok no polyps...some dx say they last only for 10 years but because of my age 42, I guess i could wait until I am back. I defently now I have IBS, just worried I could also have CC.


----------

